# Old-School Essentials: Veins of the Earth and Other Scary Places



## loganbrightworks (Sep 15, 2019)

Come explore the most dangerous places across the many planes using Old-School Essentials as our base.

Travel the subterranean caverns of the Veins of the Earth, brave the black sand beaches of Hot Springs Island, find ancient treasures in distant Yoon-Suin.

This will be a sandbox campaign with a rulings, not rules ethos. We'll use Old-School Essentials — a faithful B/X D&D game — with judicious homebrew as needed. For safety tools, we'll use the X card and lines and veils to start.

Players will have the opportunity to shape their experiences, with the goal of an engaging, collaborative game for all. A quorum for adventure will be minimum three players, and we'll play sessions of four hours, from hook to feedback.

If you have questions about the game, its content, or anything else, please reach out via roll20 or discord, @ digby#0260. If you're interested, check out the link here: Roll20

About me, your referee:

I've been playing and running RPGs for several years now, from Apocalypse World to Dungeon Crawl Classics, Blades in the Dark to B/X D&D. I've played in many groups online and in person.

I strive for open communication and collaboration between all players, referee included. The goal, first and foremost, is fun for everyone.

In real life, I'm a writer and editor in Toronto, Canada.


----------

